# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  New BCB New Show

## Inprise

سلام؛

این شوی کوتاه نمایانگر برخی از قابلیتهای نگارش آتی BCB است . سه مگا بایت .

http://bdntv.borland.com/cppbuilder/DBExpressDemo.zip

----------


## DJINN

آیا این نسخه برای نسخه ی اتی ویندوز(لانگهورن) بهینه شده و قابلیت کار با کد ها 64 بیتی رو داره؟

----------


## محمد میرمصطفی

نمی‏دونید چه تاریخی می‏یاد؟

----------


## Inprise

شوی جدید :
http://bdntv.borland.com/cppbuilder/...loWorldVCL.zip

----------


## quack

اینکه مثله IDE مایکروسافت شده. امکاناته خاصی هم داره ؟

----------


## Delphi Skyline

میگما چرا تو دلفی 2005 ++ C هم است ؟
و چرا شکلش خوشکل تر ؟

----------


## محمد میرمصطفی

تو دلفی 2005 فقط #C هست. IDE شبیه VS هست ولی امکانات همونه + تعدادی امکان جدید.

----------


## Delphi Skyline

> IDE شبیه VS هست


خیر . ide اش شبیه jbuilder شده  :flower:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

نه عزیز، این IDE همون گالیگو (Delphi 2005 IDE) است.

----------


## Inprise

<span dir=ltr>
BITWISE: It seems that [C++‎ developers] have been forgotten a bit in recent years.

DAVID I: It's a good question and we have some good news for our C++‎ developers out there. Later this year we're coming out with a next generation of C++‎Builder for doing Win32 development with the VCL and it will be built on the same development environment that's in Delphi 2005... All the full support of debugging and advance features of editing and project systems the integration across the whole development process plus all the latest innovations in the Visual Component langauge will come to C++‎Builder customers in this next C++‎Builder version.

BITWISE: That's for Win32 only - there's no .Net?

DAVID I: Currently for Win32. The challenge I think for C++‎ is that we always tried to stay true to the ISO &amp; ANSI C++‎ standard and the committe is still doing work on an update to the C++‎ lanaguage. Our plan is to continue to follow the ANSI committe and to impliment our compilier to match that international standard... Our customer's would rather that we adhere to industry standards and stay with whatever ultimately the ANSI committee is going to do.

BITWISE: So the [ANSI] committe thinks there isn't so much syntax in C++‎ yet?

DAVID I: Well there's a lot , but you know things always change. It's been at least 5 years since the ANSI C++‎ standard came out. There's work that's been done on standard libraries and enhancements to the libraries. And Microsoft and Borland have submitted our extensions to languages as proposals as well. In our C++‎Builder we added property, method and event modeler, component model and some extensions to the language, and we have given those to the committee to consider. And Microsoft has given their managed extensions as well - incarnations of those now. So, we'll see what the committe does and then once there is a standard emerging -- there's consesus in the community of what's going to happen -- we can modify our compiler. And our customers look to us to adhere to standards that way.

BITWISE: When do you think this version of C++‎Builder will be released?

DAVID I: Our goal is sometime later this year [2005] we will have an update for our C++‎Builder customers</span>

----------


## Delphi Skyline

> BITWISE: That's for Win32 only - there's no .Net?


آخه چرا برلند C++‎Builder رو روی کیت دات نت نمی بره ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آخه چرا برلند C++‎Builder رو روی کیت دات نت نمی بره ؟


یک بار دیگه متن مصاحبه رو از اول تا آخر بخون.

----------


## Delphi Skyline

آخ . بله . ببخشید .

----------


## orion188

سلام

من مدتهاست که از C++‎ Builder استفاده میکنم. 
چند وقتیه که این شایعه پر شده که "بورلند گفته از Builder دیگه پشتیبانی نمیکنه"!!!

این حرف که یه مقدار عجیب غریب به نظر میرسه. 
اما سوال اصلی من اینه:
    آیا واقعا" با همین C++‎ Builder ادامه بدیم؟ یا اینکه سوئیچ کنیم روی #C ؟
    آیا در آینده همه چیز به سمت Net. میره؟ و دیگه Windows Application های معمولی (!) مثل همینهایی
    که با Builder نوشته میشه کارایی نداره؟

ممنون میشم

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آیا در آینده همه چیز به سمت Net. میره؟ و دیگه Windows Application های معمولی (!) مثل همینهایی که با Builder نوشته میشه کارایی نداره؟


آقای اینپرایز در تاپیک زیر به مطلب جالبی در وبلاگ Paul Gustavson  اشاره کردند که می تونی جواب سوال بالا رو توش پیدا کنی
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=23523

----------

